# 90210 Inspired Collection by OPI



## Ashley (Jul 21, 2008)

*(Probably not the nail colors, just the picture from Nylon's website)*

BRUSH WITH GREATNESS - FARAN KRENTCIL

Gear up for 90210 with nail polish inspired by the series.

Don't pretend you're not excited:

_90210_ is coming back on the air this Fall, and Donna, Kelly, and Brenda are coming with it.

To celebrate, O.P.I releases a range of limited-edition nail shades inspired by the _90_ revival that launch this Fall - just in time for the show's pilot episode.

The colors will be revealed in an upcoming issue of _NYLON,_ but for now, we'd put a pretty safe bet on having a light orange hue that's called "The Peach Pit."

Really, how could they not?

SOURCE


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 21, 2008)

I like that pink color...I loved watching that show with my mom when I was little



.


----------



## sooperficial (Jul 21, 2008)

omg best show EVER!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 22, 2008)

hell yeah!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 22, 2008)

W00T! I want the orangey one!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 22, 2008)

i like the pink polish. i used to love that show until Brenda left.


----------



## JordanGalore (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm pretty excited for this collection to come out...I can care less about the new 90210...(i like the older season, lol).


----------



## Aprill (Nov 29, 2008)

Update on the colors:

Queen of West Web-erly - Lots of blog buzz for this purple shimmer.

Sweet as Annie-thing! - Irresistible lollipop red.

Pretty &amp; Privileged - You're entitled to this ruby red!


----------

